
Ask HN: Any good note apps with IMAP support? - cvburgess
The new Apple Notes apps no longer support IMAP note syncing in favor of iCloud sync. However, I really love syncing my notes with Fastmail and using them on any device (non-Apple included).<p>Can anyone recommend a note-taking app that supports IMAP syncing? ( Mac&#x2F;iOS&#x2F;etc... )
======
smt88
Zapier can connect many services to IMAP, including Evernote:
[https://zapier.com/zapbook/evernote/imap/](https://zapier.com/zapbook/evernote/imap/)

